# saltwater PVC borrow



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

materials 
1 super glue GEL
2 PVC of your choice 
3 coral ruble
4 five dollars 
5 patience

go to your local hardware store or home depot and get some cool PVC appropriate to your fishes size.
i bought two 3/4 inch elbows and a long curved piped

first gather your materials and have a seat. rinse your pvc in very hot water then dry off. once dry begin to glue the pvc in a way you like. then glue LR, coral, shells, or coral rubble to your PVC.








let it dry for about thirty minutes to ensure stability. 
once its dry stick in tank 
proceed to dredge the pip under the san to cover up all but the two elbows
















here is what mine looks like installed








and my diamdem dottyback loves it


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

sorry for the blur


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

sweet! 

ive seen a DIY jawfish house on another forum somewhere, same concept except they made there pvc in a square with 1 entrance. drilled a few tiny holes so it sank easier and put a large barnicle at the entrance. burried the entire thing so all you saw was the barnicle.


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

i saw that thread which gave me the idea lol


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Just about to say the same thing. 

Looks great. I don't think I've seen one like that yet. Does any fish/inverts use it yet?
Edit: Oops, didn;t see the text at the bottom.


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

and my Nassarius snails practicly live in there
and i am waiting for my snowflake to go in there


----------

